#  > Geral >  > Certificação >  >  Treinamento Oficial para Certificação Mikrotik - 07/06 a 09/06

## tom.venturelli

A hora é agora pessoal!!! Treinamento Oficial com Guilherme Ramires.

----------


## Acronimo

> A hora é agora pessoal!!! Treinamento Oficial com Guilherme Ramires.


Informe cidade, estado e valores,

----------


## tom.venturelli

Opa !! respondendo o amigo!

Cidade - Feira de Santana 
Estado - Bahia
Valor - 1300,00 (pode ser parcelado via paypal e pag seguro)

Maiores Informações:
(75)3021-3005

----------


## floris

Quero fazer somente a prova, pois acabei de fazer o treinamento oficial, qual o valor?

----------

